# New 46g Bow Front Tank



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

I want and LOVE red Tailed barracuda. what other fish could I get that would compair to that for my 46g tank? I was thinking a platnum angelfish? Help me stock my tank. I want stuff that look cool and will tear it up when I feed them. Another question...If I were to get a red tailed barracuda for my tank, how long before I'd need a bigger tank?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

save yourself the trouble and DONT get a barracuda for your 46g tank... you might be interested in some smaller african cichlids,they are colorful, aggressive and they would "tear it up" when you feed them aswell lol.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Exodon tetras. Look em up.


----------

